

CIA/NSA above the law since 1975, long before the Snowden revelations - cklaus
http://mattstoller.tumblr.com/post/79503748901/in-1975-the-cia-director-told-congress-that-enemies-of

======
sp332
We knew they were. But no one knew that they were spying on literally everyone
all the time. There was no information that the NSA and British GCHQ were
actively watching thousands and thousands of private yahoo video chats etc.

~~~
cklaus
It just shows that this a culture and organizational issue that has been going
on for a very long time. Now, it's automated and scaled up.

